# New to the Forum



## meanchristine (Sep 26, 2010)

I posted onthe main forum but...My name is Christine, I live, work and play in New Port Richey, Florida. I am seeking a trainer to break a miini we recieved back in May to pull a cart. Obviously, here in Florida would be best.


----------



## HorseRLife (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome to The Horse Fourm Christine! Do you mind if I call you Chrissy? Lovely to meet you!


----------



## meanchristine (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome! "Chrissy" does not fit me though, I am 52 and weathered...sorry...Christine or Chris is what I prefer..Looking forward to frequenting this forum! Hello everyone!!!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi! The best way to find a trainer is to join your local Mini Horse club and Driving Club


----------



## HorseRLife (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry. I will call you Chris


----------



## eliduc (Apr 5, 2010)

Ocala Carriage is a classy little shop that sells carriages, harness and driving supplies. I am sure they could recommend a trainer.


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Christine. and welcome to the world of driving. Have you driven before? It's Great fun!


----------

